# Livestream zum Server



## p1Ng (7. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

Also ich hab mal ne Frage ich soll für mein Abschlußprojekt einen LievStream Server Aufsetzten und dazu einen Client der die video und Ausdio daten zum server sendet.
Als Server wird ein windows 2003 Server mit IIS genutzt meine Frage ist jetzt welches Programm kan die Livedaten vom Client an den server senden und die sache ist ja das es lve sein soll. Ich habe noch nix gefunden kann mir bitte einer helfen. 

Vision GS schickt diese ja nur an den FTP Server aber ich brauche es Live.

gruß p1Ng


----------



## chmee (7. April 2008)

Der *Windows Media-Encoder* gibt einen Stream Live raus. Den Link gibt man zB auf der Webseite an. Wie Du bemerken wirst, ist die Anzahl gleichzeitiger Streams ganz klar von der Power und der Anbindung eben dieses Rechners abhängig.

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videotechnik-video-hardware-codecs/302683-tv-sendung-stream.html

mfg chmee


----------



## p1Ng (8. April 2008)

So ich nochmal ich habe jetzt nur noch das problem das ich zwischen dem Client mit der kamera und dem Encoder 9 und dem server keine verbindung bekomme ich habe den media server istalliert und da auch ein Puplishingpoint und da auch die beiden Protokolle für HTTP aktiviert. aber nun bekomm ich keien verbindung undd er poinl lässt sich net richtig starten wiel die q als der client für ihn net da ist ich komm absolut net weiter bitte um schnelle hilfe.

gruß p1Ng

edit: am server wurde bisher folgendes gemacht:

Treiber installiert
Windows Updates 
windows Media dienste installiert
IP eingestellt


Brauche ich den IIS 6.0 dazu?


----------

